# Innox or Lanox



## mcquamic (May 29, 2008)

I have been using innox on my reels after a trip out to stop corrosion ect. Some of my mates swear by innox others lanox. Aparently lanox leaves a film that eventually gums up the reels but has no solvents. I have noticed that innox draws grease from the reels slightly. Does anyone know if either product contains a solvent?(Does not say on the can).


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

wd40 or crc certainly dissove grease and i dont use those on my reel as they do this (although they are good lubricants)

innox does dissolve a little from my understanding but is probably less of a solvent

i use lanox on marine stuff as it does leave a film . i suppose if it gums up , give it a good clean with a solvent , then regrease and start again.

the last reel i dunked, a bream pulled it out of tthe holder and it was underwater for 10 minutes til i stripped dowm and dived into 6 ft of cold water to get it. i took it home, pulled down to expose bearings, hosed with fresh for 2 minutes, then sprayed with wd 40, then rotated the bearing whilst spraying, then applied reel greae , the sparayed the bearing with lanox, put back together and it was good to go. i feel that extra film of lanolin (sheep fat) probably does help prevent sticking.

cheers pete


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I use inox, but will probably get some Lanox when it runs out. My reels get some of the worst treatment around, if they feel "funny" when I get out on the water I dunk them in the drink (salt water of course for the harsher treatment), and they come back to life. When I get back to shore I rinse them out with fresh water and spray inox through any gaps I can see in them then throw them back in the tackle box.

I have only had one reef stop working and it was because I didnt wash it out and inox it 2 trips running. The others get salt water in them each trip and continue on as if nothing happened. I love the stuff, but would agree that Lanox would be better for me as I need all the protection I can get.


----------



## Westie (Feb 12, 2009)

I like inox but havent tried lanox.Inox sprays a bit quick from the can it feels a little over pressurized to me but it works.
Cheers
Westie


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

none really,only a good rinse with freshwater after each trip and the occasional xtreme lube treatment on both side bearings,line roller and spool bearing.service the reel anually but have been doing it a bit more frequent to check on the recent lube progress.so far so good!!!.

p/s:if the reel decided to shit itself,its probably the bearings in my case. :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> wd40 or crc certainly dissove grease and i dont use those on my reel as they do this (although they are good lubricants)


Used both of the above as a degreaser on an old bay cruiser where I didn't want solvents and fumes, and personally not impressed with it for lubrication.

Have used Inox since it came on the market on boats.. and the reels only ever see it for lubrication inside and out, and have dunked a couple of times with no other treatment but the spray and they are happy as Larry..Lanox and other lanoline based ones are good but I find them too greasy on the tackle



Westie said:


> I like inox but havent tried lanox.Inox sprays a bit quick from the can it feels a little over pressurized to me but it works.


I only ever use it with the small tube inserted in the nozzle which I trim to about 25mm, and find that is adequate and might help Westie


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

I know wd40 is marketed as a lubricant and I am fairly sure it is but I agree with dodge that it is not a very good one. WD40 actually stands for water dispersant on the 40th try. It was originally made as a rust prevention solvent I believe for rockets. Any way I love lanolin because it is natural and wont attack any plastics that I know of.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Inox is the goods.
Cheers Bilby


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Inox on the reels because it is less greasy but Lanox on any part thats going to see water such as the mirage drive. Because of the lanolin it lasts longer, the Inox seems to wash off faster. Buy a can of both and see what works best for each application.


----------



## 86boro86 (Mar 25, 2009)

I spray the whole rod and reel with Inox, then damp down with a towel. Have done this for years including a Tiagra 130 with 4.5kms of braid which I used for kite fishing chasing Marlin off the West Coast of New Zealand, (never hooked one). Reel would get covered in sand , but a dunk in warm water then sprayed with Inox the reel is still like new. I still have an original Abu 9000C, brass side plates 42years old which I use for surf casting. All in all I wouldn't use anything else but Inox, I have found if it works and you like it, keep using it. Cheers


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I like to use a product called tackle guard on my rods/reels. Cant remember who makes it but it is available in most tackle shops. It leaves a lasting film on the tackle, and is mono/braid friendly. I spray it all over the rods and reels then give them a quick wipe with a rag to remove the excess. my reels cop a fair bit of abuse but tackle guard one a month or so and then just a quick dunking in a bucket of fresh when I get home seems to keep them going 

Dunking reels in a bucket of fresh water is far better than hitting them with a hose, as hosing drives sand and salt further into the reel, where as with a good dunking the sand drops straight out of the reel. it's amazing how much sand a 1500 size shimano can hold!!!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

charleymonkey said:


> I like to use a product called tackle guard


CRC makes it.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I used to sell bearings and both inox and lanox, the basic differneces are:

Inox
Food safe (ie you can lick your fingers afterwards, yum!)
non staining
Anti static (ie doesn't attract dust/dirt)

Lanox
will stain
Not food safe
Not anti static
best for corrosion prevention

The solvent is only in the aerosol cans, so purchase a 5 or 20litre container and get a spray bottle and no solvent - although personally I love the high pressure for cleaning the dunked reels although it is more cost effective to purchase in bulk.
Be aware that there is an inox hich contains teflon as well, there is also a small tube of inox oil available which is handy to store in the tacklebox - and no I don't still sell it (no more free samples for me  )


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Lanox(lanoline) is a natural by-product when wool is scoured. Not so much "fat" as natural conditioner that travels along the wool fiber to trap dust and dirt at the tip and to keep the skin of the sheep clean. It is true that the fatter sheep are the more lanoline is produced.

The grease quality of Lanox fills a gap for me on the farm between grease and oil/Innox. I would suggest Lanox is not food safe only because it may harbour bacteria but does not contain it from the can.


----------

